# local fish stores



## plakadista (Mar 25, 2012)

Hi guys!

Its been a long time since I have posted in this forum. I have stopped my aquarium hobby for a bit because of school and work. Now i am getting back into it. I was wondering if any of you guys can help me. I'm looking for a sore that sells freshwater fish other than big als. I have been looking for apistogramas and some nice rainbowfish. I currently live in the etobicoke area. Thanks a lot in advance!


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Finatics on Dixie Road near the 401 is my favourite fish store. Although they're know as the best African Cichlid store in Ontario they also carry top quality freshwater fish. 
--
Paul


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

I second Finatics, best store around with a great selection and knowledgeable staff.


----------



## plakadista (Mar 25, 2012)

Y2KGT said:


> Finatics on Dixie Road near the 401 is my favourite fish store. Although they're know as the best African Cichlid store in Ontario they also carry top quality freshwater fish.
> --
> Paul


Oh really? I actually drive my dad to work around that area at least once a week. I don't know why i haven't come across this store. I'll make sure i check this place out hopefully this week. Thanls for this info paul.


----------



## Mykuhl (Apr 8, 2013)

Check out R20 Aquariums as well, good fish at a pretty good price. They are on Dixie and Dundas. I have seen a selection of apistos there. If you are looking for apistos I happen to have a bunch of juvenile Apistogramma hongsloi that I have bred myself and am growing out. I am in south west Etobicoke. PM me if you are interested.


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

Finatics store is at 6200 Dixie rd. which is on the west side of Dixie the only entrance off Dixie is driving south. If you are driving north you have to go north of the store and turn left at lights and turn around to go south to the entrance.


----------



## plakadista (Mar 25, 2012)

Mykuhl said:


> Check out R20 Aquariums as well, good fish at a pretty good price. They are on Dixie and Dundas. I have seen a selection of apistos there. If you are looking for apistos I happen to have a bunch of juvenile Apistogramma hongsloi that I have bred myself and am growing out. I am in south west Etobicoke. PM me if you are interested.


I'll be sure to check this store out! I'm also interested what you have so I might pm you sometime this week. Thanks a lot!


----------



## plakadista (Mar 25, 2012)

bob123 said:


> Finatics store is at 6200 Dixie rd. which is on the west side of Dixie the only entrance off Dixie is driving south. If you are driving north you have to go north of the store and turn left at lights and turn around to go south to the entrance.


Ahh awesome! Hopefully I have time to check this place out this week. thank you! ill let you guys know if i find what im looking for.


----------



## Mykuhl (Apr 8, 2013)

No problem.


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

Just to pile on a little more with Finatics, I picked up some really nice Rainbows last week from them. One of the Turquoise Rainbows is already showing the coloured stripe down his nose! Definitely going back for some yellows!


----------



## plakadista (Mar 25, 2012)

Lee_D said:


> Just to pile on a little more with Finatics, I picked up some really nice Rainbows last week from them. One of the Turquoise Rainbows is already showing the coloured stripe down his nose! Definitely going back for some yellows!


Oh really? I was just there earlier today and picked up some red and bosemani rainbows. All they have left for turquoise are females so I passed on them. Haha they didnt have much yellows either..


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

I guess I cleaned them out! 

I picked up six reds and six turqoiuse weekend before this last one. The tank wasn't ready yet for the yellows so I will start looking for them in the spring. I supect Greg's thread made them quite popular.

Lee


----------

